# Boer breeding



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok me once again! So I've had my boer goats for 3 years now and have had only two kids I got them when they were young so the first year was slow. Now I read that with boers the buck ruts once a year in the fall and it almost seems true but not quit. I have also read that I can bring another buck in and cause a breeding frenzy is this true?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We're new to goat raising but our Boer buck went into rut in the fall, and then it was over just like that. He is just part of the crew now, with no interest in mating. Two of the three does we have are pregnant, so I am not sure if that is why he is not interested. We still have the one open doe but he ignores her, even when she's in heat. I have no idea about the buck frenzy thing, I have never heard of that. I'll be waiting for someone else.more 'seasoned' to chime in on this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

jyme81, Having another buck near that is in rut, or showing interest in the Does, will cause the other buck to be more aggressive with breeding. It is competition. But don't put them together or they will fight and don't put them between a fence, they may destroy it, trying to bash each other.

Boers best rut time is from August through February, however, I have seen some go longer. They do not have to be in rut, in order to breed. If a Doe is in season, he can still breed.

Wlschwallenberg, Having a buck in with the Does 24/7 can make him bored, if you separate him ,when you are not breeding and then take the one Doe to him, the next heat cycle, he should be very interested. Bucks shouldn't be with the Does late in pregnancy, the Does have discharges causing the buck to think they are in season , chasing and stressing them, causing possible aborting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Pam on everything she's said 

I will add though, that we've had kids born pretty much in every season. We've had kids born in Jan, Feb, March, May, July and October. 
I do think it depends on the buck. Our first buck would breed year round I'm sure, he was a good boy though, not mean to the does, didn't harrass them, etc. So sometimes it was hard to tell if they were bred or not.
The last buck we just sold was also very laid back, but seemed more of a seasonal breeder, he wasn't interested in the girls until August.


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Does most other breeds of goats bred when ever? And would getting one of them and putting it in a closed pasture ( Nigerian dwarf milk goats ) maybe a small group would increase my bucks urge to breed?


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you think a Nigerian dwarf buck would help spice my bucks sex life up out of season? I don't know which goat breeds are seasonal or not but i will do anything to have two kidding a year till I get my heard numbers up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No , some other breeds are very seasonal breeders. 

If you are wanting to breed the boer buck to the Nigerian dwarf, I recommend not doing this, the doe is to small of a breed for the boer buck. 

If a Doe is in season, the buck will want to breed. No matter how many Does are in there, even if he isn't in rut.


----------



## jyme81 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh no I wasn't going to cross them I was just wondering what breed of goats breed year round that way it would keep him on his toes when the does come in. I don't keep him with the does when they start showing.


----------

